
Show HN: Open AWS Catalogue – Curated Reference of the Best AWS Content - kevinslin
https://aws.dendron.so/
======
kevinslin
Author here. The Open AWS Catalogue is something I wish I had when I started
out. Its meant to be a reference to EVERYTHING that you would need to work
with AWS. Currently there's still a bunch missing but it should give you an
idea of what it will become

The catalogue is generated using dendron
([https://dendron.so](https://dendron.so)), an open source note-taking tool
that I've been working on.

